# Issues with my Small Seconds Diver



## resQguy (Dec 28, 2012)

After admiring the black/orange SS diver for a couple years, I finally decided to purchase one from a gray market site. Within a couple weeks, the date function began to stick between numbers. I returned the watch and received another. I've had the new one for approximately three weeks and now the crown won't disengage when it's unscrewed and the date function has stopped changing at midnight and now changes at approximately 6:30am. This isn't my first watch with the Sellita SW200 so I'm familiar with the quirks of the movement. Has anyone else experienced something similar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It sounds like you have had a couple of lemons. I've got several Oris SW200s and they are faultless. If you'd said that the date wasn't clicking over at midnight exactly I would probably have said that you were expecting a lot but 6:30 is just a joke. I think it needs to go back to the supplier.


----------



## resQguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's bizarre. I've purchased numerous watches online without any problems. I intend to roll the dice in a third Oris SS but I'm a little apprehensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Easier said than done I know but try not to be apprehensive about it as Oris make a very good watch it's just that you seem to have had some appalling bad luck so far.


----------



## resQguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Ordered a new one from Topper Jewelers this morning. Problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Make sure you're not setting the quick-set date between 9pm and 6am (re: nighttime hours), as it can damage the gear train and cause the date to develop the symptoms you're describing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

